# Can I use sweet potato instead of pumpkin? Pecans vs walnuts? Mini-muffins?



## IamCoupongirl (Jan 3, 2003)

Hi mamas,
I'm itching to bake! I was thinking something along the lines of pumpkin or zucchini or carrot muffins/bread...and I'm trying to use what's in my fridge/pantry instead of making yet another trip to the market.

So, I have a can of organic sweet potato puree (sold right next to the pumpkin puree). Do you think I could just use that in any recipe for pumpkin bread?

Also, I like nuts in my muffins/breads, but I only have pecans and slivered almonds (and the recipes always call for walnuts). Will either of the nuts I have work as well, do ya think?

Last question: I want to do a batch of mini-muffins for my dd1 and dd2 lunchboxes. Can I just use a recipe for zucchini bread and just use a different pan, or do I need an actual different recipe? What about baking time?


----------



## celrae (May 3, 2005)

Yes Yes and more Yes's. It is ok to change a recipe to suite your taste and what is available. Also, the same zuch. bread recipe will work to mini-muffins.


----------



## rachdoll (Aug 18, 2003)

I don't know about the sweet potatoes, but I love pecans, and use them no matter what nut the recipe may call for. As for mini muffins, I used a zucchini bread recipe for mini muffins and baked for about 17 minutes as opposed to the suggested 55-60 minutes for loaves.







Happy baking!


----------



## NCHIN (Feb 19, 2004)

YES you can use sweet potatoes instead of pumpkin in bread. Sweet potato pie is wonderful too!

I use pecans instead of walnuts all the time and it turns out great. I much prefer pecans over walnuts.

Nancy


----------



## mykidsmom3 (Jul 24, 2005)

sweet potatoes are a great sub for pumkin...pecans go great with sweet potatoes..there is a thread Healthy pumkin bread recipes in this forum..there are some good recipes on that...check it out


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Sweet potato pie is fabulous


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

Another vote for *way yes*.


----------

